# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Time warp

## Matty

I find that my anxiety is worst when I am in a funny time warp. Where my Head it out of sink by a couple of seconds. So if I am with a cashier, I am thinking about what she will say next, and not about what is happening right now. I find this time gap creates anxiety for me. I really have nothing to be anxious about. I could probably script the whole interaction of a standard sale. Nothing scary. 

Anyone else experience this? what are your thoughts, is there anything you do to stay in the moment more? 

Been experiencing this more and more as the past week has progressed. And it has always been in my past.

----------


## Cam

I sometimes try to think of what a person reaction to something I say will be, and it makes having a conversation very difficult. It's not easy to get over. Try to just focus hard on the words that the person you are talking to is saying. Focus hard on them so that you don't think of anything else or let your mind wander.

----------

